# warcraft 3 frozen throne installation problems!



## kladden17 (Aug 31, 2008)

i put in the warcraft 3 frozen throne cd and when the splash screen witch you may chose to push install warcraft 3 frozen throne button... insted i get the message that i have to install warcraft 3 regin of chaos first... the problem is that i've alredy installed warcraft 3 regin... I NEED HELP!!:4-dontkno


----------



## BadButt (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the same problem.
Does anyone have an answer??:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

Using vista? It's probably something with your registry...


----------



## ukiarskicker (Jun 9, 2008)

Try reinstalling the reign of chaos again. Then try to install frozen throne again. Post back if anything.


----------

